# Coudelaria



## piscispao

Hola, estoy revisando una traducción sobre un centro hípico y me aparece sin cesar la palabra "coudelaria" pero no consigo dar con la traducción correcta. ¿Será que alguien sabe cómo se traduce al español?
 
Aquí añado algunas frases de ejemplo:
 
PT
 
A coudelaria XXXX _(nombre de la caballeriza, ganadería)_ tem instalações próprias onde desenvolve todo o trabalho de apoio à criação de cavalos lusitanos. 
 
ES
 
La yeguada XXXX posee instalaciones propias donde desarrolla todo el trabajo de apoyo a la cría de caballos lusitanos.
 
PT
 
Hoje, a Coudelaria tem um efectivo de 16 éguas de ventre descendentes da linha Veiga e Veiga Andrade.
 
ES
 
En la actualidad, la yeguada cuenta con un efectivo de 16 yeguas de vientre descendientes de la línea Veiga y Veiga Andrade.
 
Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Vanda

Coudelaria ou haras (português) = *1.     * m._ Arg._,_ Perú_,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ *potrero*      (‖ sitio destinado a la cría de caballos). (RAE)

coudelaria - *coudelaria* -1.           Estabelecimento em que se trata do aperfeiçoamento das raças cavalares. (priberam)

 			  (cou.de.la._ri_.a) - sf.
1. O mesmo que _haras_
[F.: _coudel,_ 'capitão de cavalaria', + _-aria._] (Aulete)


----------



## piscispao

Gracias Vanda por la definición en portugués, más o menos entiendo lo que significa pero la palabra "potrero" creo que no se utiliza en España. ¿Alguna sugerencia en español?


----------



## Vanda

Você não clicou no enlace do RAE, né?  O RAE diz que é haras. 
*1.     * m._ Arg._,_ Perú_,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ *potrero*      (‖ sitio destinado a la cría de caballos). (RAE) - clica aqui.


----------



## piscispao

Desculpe Vanda, é verdade, nao tinha visto o enlace, mas nunca tinha ouvido o termo "haras", alguem me pode confirmar o uso desta palavra em espanhol? Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Só para tirar a minha dúvida agora: os hispanoparlantes não consideram o RAE como sendo o guia maior da língua?  Estou dizendo isso só para minha futura referência. Digo para o espanhol de Espanha, pois como o próprio enlace mostra, em alguns países da América do Sul usam outra palavra neste caso. 



> *haras**.** 1.     * m._ Arg._,_ Perú_,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ *potrero*      (‖ sitio destinado a la cría de caballos).
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## piscispao

Vanda said:


> Só para tirar a minha dúvida agora: os hispanoparlantes não consideram o RAE como sendo o guia maior da língua?  Estou dizendo isso só para minha futura referência. Digo para o espanhol de Espanha, pois como o próprio enlace mostra, em alguns países da América do Sul usam outra palavra neste caso.


 
Vanda, voce tem toda a razao, o RAE é a maior guia da lingua espanhola, mas é que neste contexto nao vi a palavra a ser utilizada em sites espanhois, por isso continua a minha duvida.


----------



## Vanda

Nas suas frases no seu primeiro post a palavra_ haras_ seria empregada corretamente, mas entendo que vocês devem ter um outro termo na Espanha mais conhecido. Mesmo assim, acho interessante o RAE não trazer nenhum sinônimo, além dos usados na América.


----------



## ARARA

¿Qué te parece la expresión "PARADA DE SEMENTALES"?

Definición de la RAE: *13. *f. Lugar en que los caballos o asnos cubren a las yeguas.

He visto que es un término utilizado en las páginas web de picaderos de caballos, pero a lo mejor el término es demasiado "específico". 

Talvez "Potrero" (como ya apuntó Vanda), en la segunda acepción de la RAE ( *2. *m. Sitio destinado a la cría y pasto de ganado caballar), sería el más apropiado.

También he visto que se utiliza la expresión "Criadero de caballos". 

Espero haberte ayudado. Que tengais un buen día.


----------



## piscispao

Muchas gracias a todos, al final dejé "criadero", era el término que más se ajustaba al texto.
Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Fer BA

Vanda said:


> Só para tirar a minha dúvida agora: os hispanoparlantes não consideram o RAE como sendo o guia maior da língua?  Estou dizendo isso só para minha futura referência.


 
Vanda,

Sim, o Dicionário da RAE é a "autoridade" da lingua castelhana. 
Agora, neste caso, acho que há uma confusão...._haras _é usado somente no castelhano americano e para a misma coisa o castelhano espanhol usa _potrero_, que quer dizer uma coisa diferente em América....


----------



## Mangato

En España se utiliza preferentemente *yeguada *como sinónimo de  ganadería equina, tal como apuntó piscipao. Haras no lo había oído nunca.


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, meninos! Como o RAE não trouxe outras definições quis saber o porquê.
Falar nisso, observem no alto do post, dentro do quadrado da borda, que vocês já têm as palavras acentuadas, é só arrastar e pronto!


----------



## Fer BA

Mangato:

Es MUY común en la Argentina, si buscás por Google hay varias páginas con decenas de establecimientos. 

No encontré la etimología en el Corominas ...suena al Magreb...

Vandinha:
O _Corominas -_Diccionario crítico etimológico castellano e hispánico o DECH- é a "autoridade" etimológica do castelhano


----------



## Mangato

Fer BA said:


> Mangato:
> 
> Es MUY común en la Argentina, si buscás por Google hay varias páginas con decenas de establecimientos.
> 
> 
> _En ningún momento lo puse en duda. Sólo indiqué que aquí no lo había oído nunca._ _Ahoro que realizo una búsqueda, encuentro que cerca de aquí hay un club hípico llamado "Haras de Compostela"_
> 
> No encontré la etimología en el Corominas ...suena al Magreb...
> 
> Vandinha:
> O _Corominas -_Diccionario crítico etimológico castellano e hispánico o DECH- é a "autoridade" etimológica do castelhano


----------

